# Primemutton YT channel



## zuludog (Sep 16, 2021)

I've just found a new (to me) weight loss channel on YouTube -- Primemutton

I must admit that I haven't watched every episode, but it's interesting enough
Briefly, the presenter is a Foodie, reporting on food & restaurants mainly around Manchester

But the interesting bit from our point of view is that he gained a lot of weight -- 130kg & BMI = 45, and developed T2D, so he put himself on the Newcastle Diet
So it's interesting to hear his comments & experience about his progress

If you Search YT for 'primemutton - weight loss' you'll get the relevant videos


----------

